# Delivery companies again!!



## Sally71 (Oct 16, 2017)

I've always commented enthusiastically on here whenever anyone starts a thread about either good or bad service from delivery companies.  I reckon the best is DPD (always trackable, always arrive exactly when they say they will, and can be diverted or rescheduled before they've even arrived with you if you know you won't be in). Get Libre sensors via them, and can't fault them.

At the other end of the scale my daughter's pump consumables come with Parcelforce, and most of the time they can't even be bothered to ring the doorbell, even if we are in they just put a "sorry we missed you" card through the door and then I have to go and collect the parcel from one of several local post offices.  Which isn't so bad for me, I only work part time and have a car and no mobility issues, but it's still annoying to have to make a special trip out just because they can't be bothered to ring the bell and wait a minute!  What if I couldn't get out so easily?!

Anyway, to my point - miracle of miracles, the latest box of pump stuff has just arrived, again with Parcelforce, and a nice smiley chap actually rang the bell and handed it to me!  I had to sign for it actually, never had to do that before with pump bits, I wonder if other people have been complaining?! 

I was waiting for an order from Marks and Spencer last week, the name of the delivery company they used escapes me at the moment.  They were sending me lots of lovely emails updating me on when my parcel would be delivered, both hubby and I were in when the delivery time slot came.  Then I got an email saying sorry we missed you, parcel has been left in your secure location, card no. Xxxxxx confirms.   Eh??  Nobody had knocked or rung the bell or posted a card through and there was no sign of any parcel anywhere, and I hadn't told them of a secure location! So I contacted them via their website to ask where they had put my parcel because it didn't come here, and have received no reply whatsoever   Luckily I later managed to track it down to one of the neighbouring houses, the delivery person clearly can't read numbers and his idea of putting the parcel in a "secure location" was to lob it over the gate!   Good job it only contained clothing and nothing breakable!


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 16, 2017)

Sally71 said:


> I've always commented enthusiastically on here whenever anyone starts a thread about either good or bad service from delivery companies.  I reckon the best is DPD (always trackable, always arrive exactly when they say they will, and can be diverted or rescheduled before they've even arrived with you if you know you won't be in). Get Libre sensors via them, and can't fault them.
> 
> At the other end of the scale my daughter's pump consumables come with Parcelforce, and most of the time they can't even be bothered to ring the doorbell, even if we are in they just put a "sorry we missed you" card through the door and then I have to go and collect the parcel from one of several local post offices.  Which isn't so bad for me, I only work part time and have a car and no mobility issues, but it's still annoying to have to make a special trip out just because they can't be bothered to ring the bell and wait a minute!  What if I couldn't get out so easily?!
> 
> ...


One of my pet hates Sally...could write a series of books on it...frustrating in the extreme.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 16, 2017)

When this topic comes up on another forum I visit, it is often not the company as a whole, it is often down to individual couriers.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 16, 2017)

Quite a lot of courier companies use self employed drivers.  I've had no problems with Parcelforce.  As for DPD, they let me down seriously recently.  I sold an item on eBay & had to send it to Germany.  It was very heavy & cost £63 to post.  They picked it up no problem, and I followed the tracking.  All of a sudden the tracking stated 'Refused by recipient.  Returning to sender'.  So I contacted recipient & he knew nothing about it.  He was still waiting for the delivery.  I complained to DPD & they wouldn't help at all, insisting that the recipient refused the parcel.  Recipient also put a complaint in to them and also got nowhere.  So no refund.  He ended up coming over from Germany to pick it up!


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 16, 2017)

Now for really bad service yu cannot look any firther than Amazon Logistics. I say no more


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 16, 2017)

The delivery drivers are under ridiculous pressure to perform delivery miracles, I reckon that's why they lobe parcels over gates and dump them in bins as it's quicker than waiting for folk to answer doors. I watched a documentary about it, drivers have to eat whilst driving and pee in the back of their vans (no time for breaks) to meet demands. Many suffered burn out due to stress and long hours with no breaks.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 16, 2017)

I was waiting for a parcel from UPS last week.  Got an email saying 'out for delivery'.  'Yay!' I thought.  Time past & it got to 8pm so thought I'd check tracking.  Gone back to depot.  Next day, got an email saying 'your parcel will be delivered today'.  It wasn't.  Went back to the depot.  It finally arrived on the third day!  I suppose the driver couldn't be bothered to travel all the way to us if he had no more drop offs in our area.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 17, 2017)

None of the big delivery companies come on to the island. All the parcels are stored in Oban, and Derek Wilson in his trusty van brings them over with eternal good humour, and he knows all the little byways where remote cottages can be found. It delays things slightly. He always knocks, gives us a shout, and leaves the parcel in the hallway.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 31, 2017)

I ordered an electric frying pan from Amazon last week to be delivered to a friends while I am in China. DPD the was delivery agency appointed by Amazon. My friend received a text saying that it would be delivered between 10.35 and 11.35 on Saturday. I often get things delivered to his home when travelling. Now, my friend lives on the 8th floor of a block of apartments in Newcastle. He is partially disabled. Entry phone and video phone system and concierge available. As he had a time slot my friend was looking out of the window watching the drive up for the DPD van. It duly arrived, the driver got out of the van, took a photo of the block of flats, got back into the van,drove off and sent a text to my friend,"Unable to deliver no answer" and sent him a photo of the block as if to confirm he had been. Unbelievable. I had to email Amazon from here, no mean fete considering the internet speed in China, and complain. It arrived yesterday again at the scheduled texted time slot. This time driver came in to the block very politely and made the delivery. I have had similar experiences with DPD in the past where the front door was open and the driver said "no answer".
The gig economy I fear, zero work ethics and downright laziness.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> I ordered an electric frying pan from Amazon last week to be delivered to a friends while I am in China. DPD the was delivery agency appointed by Amazon. My friend received a text saying that it would be delivered between 10.35 and 11.35 on Saturday. I often get things delivered to his home when travelling. Now, my friend lives on the 8th floor of a block of apartments in Newcastle. He is partially disabled. Entry phone and video phone system and concierge available. As he had a time slot my friend was looking out of the window watching the drive up for the DPD van. It duly arrived, the driver got out of the van, took a photo of the block of flats, got back into the van,drove off and sent a text to my friend,"Unable to deliver no answer" and sent him a photo of the block as if to confirm he had been. Unbelievable. I had to email Amazon from here, no mean fete considering the internet speed in China, and complain. It arrived yesterday again at the scheduled texted time slot. This time driver came in to the block very politely and made the delivery. I have had similar experiences with DPD in the past where the front door was open and the driver said "no answer".
> The gig economy I fear, zero work ethics and downright laziness.


I'm surprised at that, it just shows that it is down to the driver, not the company. My experiences with DPD have been nothing but positive and the drivers cheerful and friendly. You can even monitor online where they are in their delivery schedule and how far away from your home they are. I hope that driver was disciplined as it was clearly a well-rehearsed practice he seems to have established


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 31, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I'm surprised at that, it just shows that it is down to the driver, not the company. My experiences with DPD have been nothing but positive and the drivers cheerful and friendly. You can even monitor online where they are in their delivery schedule and how far away from your home they are. I hope that driver was disciplined as it was clearly a well-rehearsed practice he seems to have established


The driver who eventualy made the delivery was more than polite and helpful my friend said. Amazon will have addressed it I am sure.
Yodel are another bunch I have had problems with.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2017)

Yodel deliveries  I was expecting a delivery today, saw the guy coming to the door, he knocked, I was there immediately, but when I opened the door he was already walking briskly away - didn't even wait one second! He did just see me, probably heard the door open, and came back, but clearly had intended to just knock and run. I'm sure it's not a great job to be doing, but at least put SOME effort into it


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 8, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Yodel deliveries  I was expecting a delivery today, saw the guy coming to the door, he knocked, I was there immediately, but when I opened the door he was already walking briskly away - didn't even wait one second! He did just see me, probably heard the door open, and came back, but clearly had intended to just knock and run. I'm sure it's not a great job to be doing, but at least put SOME effort into it


That's Yodel for you. At least he knocked


----------



## grovesy (Nov 8, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Yodel deliveries  I was expecting a delivery today, saw the guy coming to the door, he knocked, I was there immediately, but when I opened the door he was already walking briskly away - didn't even wait one second! He did just see me, probably heard the door open, and came back, but clearly had intended to just knock and run. I'm sure it's not a great job to be doing, but at least put SOME effort into it





Vince_UK said:


> That's Yodel for you. At least he knocked


I don't think we get any deliveries by Yodel.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I don't think we get any deliveries by Yodel.


I almost didn't either!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 8, 2017)

DPD were suppose to deliver a parcel to me on Monday.  Waited in & nothing.  Checked tracking & it stated that parcel was delivered & signed for by me!  I found the parcel the next day thrown over a neighbours 7ft fence!  Luckily, it wasn't damaged.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> DPD were suppose to deliver a parcel to me on Monday.  Waited in & nothing.  Checked tracking & it stated that parcel was delivered & signed for by me!  I found the parcel the next day thrown over a neighbours 7ft fence!  Luckily, it wasn't damaged.


Very poor


----------



## Greymouser (Nov 8, 2017)

That is odd with DPD, I have always found them to be the best delivery firm. Yodel on the other hand, had them launch it over a fence then scarpered before I could intercept!


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 8, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> DPD were suppose to deliver a parcel to me on Monday.  Waited in & nothing.  Checked tracking & it stated that parcel was delivered & signed for by me!  I found the parcel the next day thrown over a neighbours 7ft fence!  Luckily, it wasn't damaged.


@Mark Parrott If by any chance it was from Amazon, just guessing, Complain to Amazon CS. I have phone numbers for the UK Mark. In fact complain to whoever you bought the goods from.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 9, 2017)

Greymouser said:


> That is odd with DPD, I have always found them to be the best delivery firm. Yodel on the other hand, had them launch it over a fence then scarpered before I could intercept!


Same here.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 9, 2017)

It was an item I ordered from eBay from a respectable dealer.  I have never had problems with DPD previously.  Anyway, I made a complaint & it is being investigated.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2017)

Hmm...I ordered some things from Amazon the other day, 3 of the same, quite bulky item, and as usual selected 'free delivery'. Amazon 'kindly' decided to split my order into two and sent one off by amazon delivery service, so it 'would arrive quicker'. The other two, identical items, were sent a day later using DPD. This morning I have had a message from DPD giving me an hourly delivery spot (any moment now, actually!), and a message from amazon delivery saying it would be delivered today between 9am and 8pm!  

In fact, DPD have just this second arrived, so the amazon one that was supposed to reach me earlier could still be anywhere for the next 7 hours!  

Why not just send all 3 at once?


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 27, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Hmm...I ordered some things from Amazon the other day, 3 of the same, quite bulky item, and as usual selected 'free delivery'. Amazon 'kindly' decided to split my order into two and sent one off by amazon delivery service, so it 'would arrive quicker'. The other two, identical items, were sent a day later using DPD. This morning I have had a message from DPD giving me an hourly delivery spot (any moment now, actually!), and a message from amazon delivery saying it would be delivered today between 9am and 8pm!
> 
> In fact, DPD have just this second arrived, so the amazon one that was supposed to reach me earlier could still be anywhere for the next 7 hours!
> 
> Why not just send all 3 at once?


Defies logic sometimes N.


----------



## Carolg (Nov 28, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> I ordered an electric frying pan from Amazon last week to be delivered to a friends while I am in China. DPD the was delivery agency appointed by Amazon. My friend received a text saying that it would be delivered between 10.35 and 11.35 on Saturday. I often get things delivered to his home when travelling. Now, my friend lives on the 8th floor of a block of apartments in Newcastle. He is partially disabled. Entry phone and video phone system and concierge available. As he had a time slot my friend was looking out of the window watching the drive up for the DPD van. It duly arrived, the driver got out of the van, took a photo of the block of flats, got back into the van,drove off and sent a text to my friend,"Unable to deliver no answer" and sent him a photo of the block as if to confirm he had been. Unbelievable. I had to email Amazon from here, no mean fete considering the internet speed in China, and complain. It arrived yesterday again at the scheduled texted time slot. This time driver came in to the block very politely and made the delivery. I have had similar experiences with DPD in the past where the front door was open and the driver said "no answer".
> The gig economy I fear, zero work ethics and downright laziness.


Two parcels delivered by DPD both within minutes. Driver had to wait to hand over 2nd parcel as system wouldn’t let it be delivered early. Good service and helpful driver. Hard working men and women


----------



## Robin (Nov 28, 2017)

Carolg said:


> Two parcels delivered by DPD both within minutes. Driver had to wait to hand over 2nd parcel as system wouldn’t let it be delivered early. Good service and helpful driver. Hard working men and women


Oh Ive had that with DPD. Had to stand and chat to our very pleasant regular driver while he waited a minute for the system to let him deliver it! 
OH ordered a couple of things from the same place ( on the same order) on Friday. One arrived with Yodel on Sunday, the other with Parcel force yesterday. From the tracking, they were both dispatched at the same time, but Parcel Force seem to send theirs via two sorting hubs not one, and take an extra day. Both very pleasant delivery men, though, as is our Hermes lady.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 28, 2017)

I have to say I have always found DPD drivers efficient and friendly, though we don't have as many now as they used regularly deliver  dog food. Our current Hermes lady , is also good too. Amazon ones are hit and miss.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2017)

Well, the amazon one arrived 4 hours after the DPD one - so much for 'dispatching it separately so I would receive it earlier'!  Amazon drivers are OK here, but the lack of tracking is poor - I'm sure it wouldn't be that expensive to introduce DPD-style systems. Maybe it's because amazon use freelancers so they have less control over timing of delivery.


----------



## pav (Nov 28, 2017)

Stuck at home waiting for an Amazon delivery, usually they deliver before 1 pm around here ,as they like dropping neighbours parcels off at my place, now it's my turn for a delivery no sign of them apart from the email I had saying they have changed delivery from Friday to today. Also waiting for the normal postie to deliver a replacement glucose meter which was dispatched yesterday by first class if they follow the usual postage method, which has not arrived. Then to cap it all The bike shop phones to say bike parts have come in and waiting collection, can't go and pick them up as sods law will say Amazon will turn up as soon as I leave home.


----------



## Carolg (Nov 28, 2017)

Son has just phoned me freaking. His Xmas gift arrived and amazon text him to say it had been left at my front door on the porch...one I live Near a bit of dodgy area, 2. I don’t have a front porch but a wee off street garden, 3.they had delivered it to my neighbour who is alternative address. My parcel arrived there as well.what can you say


----------



## Steff (Dec 4, 2017)

Hermes for me is just the pits so useless I used them to deliver a coat I ordered for my son said it was out on delivery it never arrived got no help from customer services and eventually got a knock on my door from neighbour saying she had had it for 3 days


----------

